# Solved: MSN messenger won't install. Error code 0x80280007 Help?



## ACardboardMop (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok, i recently un installed MSN messenger. Now when I try to re install the latest version (not the beta) it says i already have the latest version installed. Though, I removed the program completely, there isn't a trace of it on my laptop. This is the error I get.

OnCatalogueResult: 0x80280007

Help please! I operate on Vista.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and click the green icon to download and save the installer file: wlsetup-custom.exe

Close all open windows first, then double-click the saved installer file to run it.

Once it finishes scanning your computer, it'll bring up a long list of Windows Live-related programs.

Select only the one named "Windows Live Messenger" or "Messenger". 
(Unless you really want them, you don't need most or any of the other programs)

Once the install process is complete, Windows Live Messenger 2009(14.0.8117.416) will be installed.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ACardboardMop (Aug 10, 2010)

Nope, I tried that just now but I still get the same message saying that I already have the latest version.


----------



## ACardboardMop (Aug 10, 2010)

flavallee said:


> Go here and click the green icon to download and save the installer file: wlsetup-custom.exe
> 
> Close all open windows first, then double-click the saved installer file to run it.
> 
> ...


I don't know if there's still registry entry's. I already cleaned it out.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I have a paid uninstaller program(Your Uninstaller Pro 2010) that I use for uninstalling programs because it removes all the file and registry debris during the uninstall process, which saves a lot of time and hassle manually hunting for all the leftover debris.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ACardboardMop (Aug 10, 2010)

So, what could I do apart from using that?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You classify yourself as a "Beginner", so I'm assuming that you don't have the computer savvy to manually hunt for and remove all the Windows Live Messenger debris.

It's not something that I can walk you through. A "hands on" with your computer is needed.

Revo Uninstaller is free. You might give it a try.

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ACardboardMop (Aug 10, 2010)

Beginner compared to some, but if you can tell me what to do, I'd appreciate it alot.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Re-read my last reply.

I'm getting ready to go off-line, so I'll check back with your thread tomorrow to see how you made out.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ACardboardMop (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, Revo actually worked... Thanks for the help, man!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

:up:


----------



## Anatolij (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually don t work...Revo.Can any one help?I got windows 7-ultimate.


----------



## Anatolij (Aug 13, 2010)

I just got the same problems with Windows Live installation.Same error code


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Anatolij:

You need to start your own thread.

I use XP and Vista and am not familiar with 7 anyway.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Saira95 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have exactly the same problem, I've tried everything to get it to work.. :/


----------



## xxyashxx (Jul 21, 2010)

buddy ... wich file did u actually remove usin revo ?? .. pls reply soon !


----------

